# Gear envy



## chauncey (Feb 7, 2014)

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-is-what-425-659-59-in-camera-gear-looks-like-1517681968?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
;D


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 7, 2014)

It may be sacrilege to say this on CR, but I think I'd take the Lamborghini Aventador - but only because I don't need 20 of everything 

Also, did you see these posts / photos on CR from London - I'm sure Sochi looks like this, too:
http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-at-the-london-summer-olympics/

http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/02/the-olympics-canon/


----------



## Vossie (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, quite a collection 

Interesting that there is no 600mm and that the two 200mm's are the older f/1.8 and not the current f/2.0 version.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 7, 2014)

I think that list is wrong... I don't think that Canon has a 14mm fisheye. 14mm rectilinear, yes.

And I can't believe they don't have at least 1 200-400 w/1.4x lens. Hmmm...well, ok. They'll be shooting from more known locations & distances, so I guess you can go with all primes like they have.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 7, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> And I can't believe they don't have at least 1 200-400 w/1.4x lens. Hmmm...well, ok. They'll be shooting from more known locations & distances, so I guess you can go with all primes like they have.



They took 7, their order just doesn't translate well...

"7 Canon 200-400mm zoom lenses"


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 7, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > And I can't believe they don't have at least 1 200-400 w/1.4x lens. Hmmm...well, ok. They'll be shooting from more known locations & distances, so I guess you can go with all primes like they have.
> ...



Oh there they are. I guess it's just so many lenses I'm blinded by my G.A.S. jealousy ;D :


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Feb 8, 2014)

Not a single 24-70 - that's surprising.


----------



## gigabellone (Feb 8, 2014)

The most surprising thing for me is the presence of 7 pieces of the 8-15mm fisheye. Is it really that useful in that scenario?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 8, 2014)

Once I was seeing the pictures of the bunker Canon equipment for the London Olympics and a friend asked me: Why do so many bottles thermoses white? 
I told her that these "bottles" would make me a happy millionaire.


----------



## candyman (Feb 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> It may be sacrilege to say this on CR, but I think I'd take the Lamborghini Aventador - but only because I don't need 20 of everything
> 
> Also, did you see these posts / photos on CR from London - I'm sure Sochi looks like this, too:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-at-the-london-summer-olympics/
> ...




What is the story about all of them wearing this vest? I mean just for the CF-cards or? ??? 


Edit: I see that it will make them recognizable as photographers like here but else...


----------



## m (Feb 8, 2014)

> 2 Canon 14mm *fisheye* lenses



What lens is that? I don't think the 14mm L 2.8 II qualifies as a fisheye.


----------



## Zv (Feb 8, 2014)

gigabellone said:


> The most surprising thing for me is the presence of 7 pieces of the 8-15mm fisheye. Is it really that useful in that scenario?



Yes, prob for the "from below" shots of ski jumping. Also the tight spaces and maybe bob sleigh. Actually I can think of loads of uses.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Feb 9, 2014)

I wonder why they bothered with the 5ds. Why not just have one model to track? Does the 5d do something the 1D doesn't?


----------



## Zv (Feb 9, 2014)

KitsVancouver said:


> I wonder why they bothered with the 5ds. Why not just have one model to track? Does the 5d do something the 1D doesn't?



I was thinking the same. Perhaps the size difference is an advantage in certain situations? Perhaps as a 2nd body or back up?


----------



## polarhannes (Feb 9, 2014)

Zv said:


> KitsVancouver said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why they bothered with the 5ds. Why not just have one model to track? Does the 5d do something the 1D doesn't?
> ...



Yes, the 5D3 has a slightly higher resolution than the 1DX.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Feb 10, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> Yes, the 5D3 has a slightly higher resolution than the 1DX.



But surely the difference is not enough that it would matter, would it? I like the 5D, but the 1D is better in every respect that I can think of (resolution not included).


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2014)

KitsVancouver said:


> I wonder why they bothered with the 5ds. Why not just have one model to track? Does the 5d do something the 1D doesn't?



SILENT MODE. It beats the living shit out of the 1DX for being quiet and that is a very important consideration at this level.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 10, 2014)

Chapman Baxter said:


> Not a single 24-70 - that's surprising.


On Canon's CPS blog, one of the photographers said that they shipped this gear by boat to Russia and so the photographers were asked to give them whatever gear they could do without during the long transit period. I'm guessing most of them held onto their 24-70s and other core lenses.


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> KitsVancouver said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why they bothered with the 5ds. Why not just have one model to track? Does the 5d do something the 1D doesn't?
> ...



No kidding, not too mention how living macro shooters couldn't live without it


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Chapman Baxter said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single 24-70 - that's surprising.
> ...



At the Olympics there's not much call for a medium range lens. Most of the photographic content occurs at the very long or very wide end of the focal range. A 24-70 isn't very wide and it's certainly not very long.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 10, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> I think that list is wrong... I don't think that Canon has a 14mm fisheye. 14mm rectilinear, yes.
> 
> And I can't believe they don't have at least 1 200-400 w/1.4x lens. Hmmm...well, ok. They'll be shooting from more known locations & distances, so I guess you can go with all primes like they have.



You're right, the 14mm is rectilinear. But the list says there are 7 200-400's.


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2014)

I could see some TS lenses being applied here especially at the jumping venue


----------

